# Indexable lathe bits



## flutedchamber (Oct 19, 2013)

*Indexable lathe bit storage*

I'm looking for a way to hold 6 or 8 indexable lathe bits on the headstock of my lathe.  I have a rubber pad that works OK, but I was looking for perhaps a rack or something so I could keep them from ending up in a pile as they usually do.  

My Aloris toolholders I store empty in the top of my machinists chest, so leaving them in the toolholders isn't an option.  I'm looking for something that would keep them organized, and with the cutting ends visible (elevated?) so that I can see what bit I have before I pick it up.

I thought of using a few pieces of synthetic decking with slots milled in it to hold the bits.  Most have 3/4 inch shanks, three have 1 inch shanks.

Any ideas gentlemen?


----------



## wagnmkr (Oct 19, 2013)

I use a mechanics magnetic metal bowl ... http://www.epinions.com/review/Craftsman_Magnetic_Steel_Bowl_41328/content_235389423236?sb=1    (example only )

It sticks to the headstock, and the tools are held in whatever order I put them in in the bowl.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## wallyw (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Indexable lathe bit storage*



flutedchamber said:


> I'm looking for a way to hold 6 or 8 indexable lathe bits on the headstock of my lathe.  I have a rubber pad that works OK, but I was looking for perhaps a rack or something so I could keep them from ending up in a pile as they usually do.
> 
> My Aloris toolholders I store empty in the top of my machinists chest, so leaving them in the toolholders isn't an option.  I'm looking for something that would keep them organized, and with the cutting ends visible (elevated?) so that I can see what bit I have before I pick it up.
> 
> ...



Maybe just me but I leave index holder in the QC holder and store the unit in a handy drawer.  I'd thing one of the benefits of the QC post is setting the center height and only needing to check it one in a while

Wally


----------



## Airborne_R6 (Oct 19, 2013)

Get one of these trays from Grizzly and put a couple good magnets on the bottom.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-Slot-Oak-Tray-11-W-x-7-1-2-L-x-1-/H8206


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 19, 2013)

Festus!!!,
I think you might be defeating the concept of a QCTP if you are removing the bit every time you change operations.  The easier way is to have enough holders to accommodate the bits that you use frequently and to have one or two empty and available for that special bit you need for each project.  I would have a parting, 15 and 30 degree left and right, a 60 degree threading bit  and a round nose hogging bit and keep a couple of holders open for that weird shape you don't use very often.  Then you can place them on a rail and be able to select and load them in just a moment and not worry about setting tool height because it is already centered on the chuck and tailstock.  That will drastically reduce your tool change time and allow you to focus on some other aspects of the operation without regard to having to reset and refind each time you swap.  And making your own tool holders is a great project to learn on and improve your skills.  You can also tailor a holder to a specific tool like changing the angle that the tool intersects the plane at to improve material removal rate or surface finish.  Lots of different ideas you can tinker with and do pretty cheap and get some really great practice while your at it.  Just a suggestion from the gallery, hope it helps!!!  And yes I grew up with Marshall Dillon and Festus, Doc and Miss Kitty... Those were great shows back in the day..


Bob


----------



## gheumann (Oct 19, 2013)

Think twice about what you put up on the headstock. I used to keep a magnetic base dial indicator up there, until one day it vibrated off and fell into the rotating extended jaws of my 4 jaw chuck. Fortunately no injury though it sure did make toast of that dial indicator. 

I tend to be so focused on what I'm turning that I won't see if something up there is making its way toward the chuck until it is too late. Its a good way to runi some expensive piece of gear, or worse, to be injured. I have a piece of anti-skid mat up there and I'm constantly taking things OFF and putting them away. I NEVER put my tool holders up there.


----------

